# Java Anfänger Kurs/Buch



## Scarface (10. Jun 2018)

Hallo, da ich in einigen Monaten mit dem Wirtschaftsinformatik studium beginnen werde, habe ich es mir als Ziel gesetzt, vorher noch Java zu erlernen. Ich habe zur zeit genügend Zeit um mich damit ausführlich zu beschäftigen. Ich suche nun nach einem sehr guten Kurs oder nach einem guten Buch/Bücher. Die Kosten sind dabei zweitrangig. 
Ich weiß das dies in der Vergangenheit öfters gefragt wurde, möchte aber auf aktuelle Erfahrungen/Empfehlungen vertrauen.
Vielen dank schonmal im Voraus


----------



## Javinner (10. Jun 2018)

@Scarface
Es kommt wohl darauf an, wieviel Zeit und Geld du zu Verfügung hast und natürlich wie affin du hier bist.
Mit Bücher, vorausgesetzt du hast noch nie programmiert, wird es sicher länger dauern. Auch die Tatsache, dass es "Das Buch" nicht gibt, macht das Anliegen nicht einfacher. Ein Java Kurs wird hier im Forum angeboten. Wie gut dieser ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Wenn das Geld gar keine Rolle spielt, dann gib eine Anzeige hier im Forum auf, es werden sich bestimmt paar melden, um dich privat zu unterrichten. Einige Kurse gibt es auch für Lau im Netz, jedoch machte ich hier keine essentielle Erfahrungen, so dass ich dir irgendein empfehlen kann.

edit: schau dir meine Signatur an, zu allen Bücher kann ich dir eine Kurze Info geben. Aber es sind natürlich bei weitem nicht alle, die es zum Thema gibt


----------



## Scarface (11. Jun 2018)

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort. Ein Privat kurs wäre mir dann doch zu teuer... habe an so was wie einen online kurs gedacht


----------



## httpdigest (11. Jun 2018)

Auch wenn ich noch kein Onlinekurs selber absolviert habe, denke ich, ist Udemy eventuell ein guter Start. Der Kurs https://www.udemy.com/programmieren-lernen-mit-java-ein-kurs-fur-einsteiger/ ist (angeblich nur noch) für die nächsten 4 Tage zu einem Einmalpreis von €9,99 buchbar. Das wäre es mir schon Wert. Wenn nicht der ganze Kurs, dann doch vielleicht ein paar Lektionen zum Reinschnuppern.


----------



## Java20134 (29. Jun 2018)

Du musst aber nicht unbedingt Geld dafür ausgeben. Mit diesem Buch von Rheinwerk kannst du auch gut zurechtkommen.


----------



## Threepwoot (24. Sep 2019)

Ich schliess mich mal hier an, da ich gerne erfahren würde welche Bücher denn aus heutiger Sicht a)noch aktuell sind und b) zu empfehlen.

Ich hab mir für 5€ gebraucht zb. Java in a Nutshell als Nachschlagewerk gesichtert, welches aber "nur" Java 5.0. abdeckt.. nun hat sich Java ja schon zur Version 11 hinentwickelt und scheinbar kommen einschlägige Autoren nicht hinterher.. z.b. die Head First Reihe find ich sogar nur in der 2nd Edition von 2005.

Mit welchen Büchern (vorzugsweise englisch) mache ich also für den Einstieg keinen Fehlkauf?


----------



## httpdigest (24. Sep 2019)

Threepwoot hat gesagt.:


> nun hat sich Java ja schon zur Version 11 hinentwickelt


Seit dem 17.09. sogar schon zur Version 13. 
Und das geht jetzt halbjährlich so weiter.


----------



## kneitzel (24. Sep 2019)

Also erst einmal ist es für einen Anfänger nicht zwingend notwendig immer die neuesten Bücher zu haben. Die letzten Features von Java 13 muss man nicht kennen / lernen, wenn an gerade mal den Einstieg in Java finden will.

Wenn man die Grundlagen hat, dann kann man die neuesten Features auch anderweitig erläutert finden und sich das dann ohne Buch erarbeiten.

Bei Buch, Nachschlagewerk und vorzugsweise englisch fällt mir sofort das Buch von Herbert Schildt ein: Java the complete Reference. Derzeit in der 11ten Auflage zu Java 11. Das Buch habe ich auch hier liegen und ist als Nachschlagewerk durchaus nützlich.

Das Buch von Herbert Schildt "Java: A Beginners Guide" kenne ich nicht, aber die Bücher von Herbert Schildt sind eigentlich immer recht gut. Das könnte also interessant sein, wenn man ein englisches Buch als Lehrbuch suchen sollte. (8th Edition, ebenfalls Java 11)

Ansonsten noch zu empfehlen: "Head First Design Patterns" von Eric Freeman / Elisabeth Robson - da geht es halt nicht primär um Java sondern um Design Patterns, daher ist es auch egal, dass es zuletzt für Java 8 überarbeitet wurde. (Das Buch gibt es auch übersetzt ins Deutsche: "Entwurfsmuster von Kopf bis Fuß")


----------



## M.L. (24. Sep 2019)

> a)noch aktuell


Also die Neuerungen des bereits genannten Java 13 sind nicht unbedingt aufregend: https://www.heise.de/developer/artikel/Das-sind-die-neuen-Features-von-Java-13-4523371.html   (die vermutlich interessantesten Neuerungen dürften wohl JEP 354 und 355 sein)


----------



## mrBrown (24. Sep 2019)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> Also die Neuerungen des bereits genannten Java 13 sind nicht unbedingt aufregend:


Ich würde das (aus Anfängersicht) sogar auf 9, 10, 11 und 12 ausweiten. Wobei jshell und Java-Dateien direkt starten schon echt praktisch ist, grad die Preview-Features dürften die meisten Anfänger aber nicht interessieren.


----------



## White_Fox (24. Sep 2019)

Threepwoot hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab mir für 5€ gebraucht zb. Java in a Nutshell als Nachschlagewerk gesichtert, welches aber "nur" Java 5.0. abdeckt.. nun hat sich Java ja schon zur Version 11 hinentwickelt und scheinbar kommen einschlägige Autoren nicht hinterher.. z.b. die Head First Reihe find ich sogar nur in der 2nd Edition von 2005.


Und ich kann dir sagen, daß es selbst heute noch völlig ausreichend ist. Wohlgemerkt, wir reden hier von Anfängern. Die Head First Reihe ist übrigens äußerst empfehlenswert.


----------



## mrBrown (24. Sep 2019)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Und ich kann dir sagen, daß es selbst heute noch völlig ausreichend ist. Wohlgemerkt, wir reden hier von Anfängern.


Java 5 ist allerdings schon seehehr alt, da gibts durchaus einige Änderungen bis 8, die auch für Anfänger durchaus relevant sind (spontan fallen mir da switch mit Strings und try with resources ein)


----------



## White_Fox (24. Sep 2019)

Das Buch behandelt Java 6, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Und das ist meine eigene Erfahrung, das es definitiv ausreichend ist.

Das ist aber auch gar nicht der Punkt, jedenfalls nicht so richtig. Java von Kopf bis Fuß erklärt viel Grundlegenes, so daß man später ganz gut alleine klar kommt. Es wird z.B. eindringlich klar gemacht wie Objekte und Referenzen zusammenhängen, es erklärt Sichtbarkeitsmodifizierer, Klasse, Interfaces, usw.

Es ist, gerade aus heutiger Sicht, länst nicht in allen Punkten vollständig. Multithreading wird z.B. erklärt, aber nur mit dem Runnable-Interface und @Synchronized. Aber das ist eigentlich nicht schlimm, denn sobald man sich damit dann praktisch beschäftigt bekommt man Thread und EntryLock definitiv automatisch mit. Dafür ist das Thema Multithreading ansonsten aber sehr gut aufgearbeitet, und Gefahren (und deren Abwehr) wie z.B. Deathlocks werden sehr gut verständlich erklärt, mit den anderen Werkzeugen kommt man danach ganz schnell alleine weiter.

Und darum geht es mir mehr: Die Von-Kopf-Bis-Fuß-Reihe legt sehr viel Wert auf tieferes Verständnis, weniger auf Vollständigkeit. Das Buch schließt mit einer 10-Punkte-Liste ab, wo die (nach Autorenmeinung) wichtigsten Dinge ganz kurz angerissen werden, für die im Buch kein Platz mehr war.

Wenn man die Swing-Beispiele nicht mehr nachprogrammieren kann sind zumindest die coolen Beispielprogramme zum Lernen wirklich nicht mehr geeignet, aber das wird wohl noch eine Weile dauern. Und selbst dann kann man wahrscheinlich immer noch mit  der ersten Hälfte ganz gut lernen.

Ich habe übrigens die beiden Bücher, Java vKbF und Entwurfsmuster vKbF gelesen (dürfte jetzt so zwei bis drei Jahre her sein), vorher nur etwas Kleinkram damit gemacht, und ich hatte in Java 8 einen recht guten Einstieg, wie ich finde.


----------



## Schuhspray (22. Okt 2019)

Falls es noch aktuell ist - ich fand dieses Buch sehr einsteigerfreundlich und auch preislich ok





__





						Java: Eine Einführung in die Programmierung : Louis, Dirk, Müller, Peter: Amazon.de: Bücher
					

Java: Eine Einführung in die Programmierung | Louis, Dirk, Müller, Peter | ISBN: 9783446451940 | Kostenloser Versand für alle Bücher mit Versand und Verkauf duch Amazon.



					www.amazon.de
				




Ganz banal wäre auch der Gang in eine Bücherei empfehlenswert, dort kann man sich mehrere

Bücher anschauen - und gucken ob einem der Schreibstil und Aufbau des Buches zusagt und ja

man kann auch mehrere ausleihen ohne das es kostenmäßig ausufert


----------

